# Packing car, driving to Spain to get a job?!



## Yell789 (May 16, 2012)

Hi

I've lost my job, have about £3k and a car.

I'm thinking of driving over to Spain and/or Portugal and trying to get a job

I know it's really tough out there and I don't speak the language, I'm prepared to do anything....I've heard there are call centre jobs in Barcelona for English speakers that are relatively easy to get?

I have experience in sales, customer service and management within banking

Any tips on where the best chance is for an expat job would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yell789 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've lost my job, have about £3k and a car.
> 
> ...


You'll be using your £3k to get here, spend a short holiday, and drive back

You have more chance of getting another job in the UK. In Spain unemployment is very very high, and if there are call centre jobs in Barcelona then you will need to be speaking Spanish, and you will need to compete with the unemployed of Spain, the latest figure I saw was 26.3%

So ... maybe (just maybe) you might get a job in a bar in Benidorm in the Summer months but right now being without employment in Spain is not a nice place to be

Sorry for the negativity


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You'll be using your £3k to get here, spend a short holiday, and drive back
> 
> You have more chance of getting another job in the UK. In Spain unemployment is very very high, and if there are call centre jobs in Barcelona then you will need to be speaking Spanish, and you will need to compete with the unemployed of Spain, the latest figure I saw was 26.3%
> 
> ...


not negativity - realism 

add to what you said the fact that in order to register as resident at 90 days he'll need to show either proof of income or a bank balance of considerably more than 3000.........

yes, potentially an expensive & maybe not so long holiday


----------



## Yell789 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks or your responses folks - I'm taking it as realism not negativity...appreciate your time responding.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

In 2012 the UK issued 30'000 Nayional Insurance Numbers to Spaniards who had moved to the UK looking for work.
Read into that what you will.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Agree with xabiachica and Stravinsky.
Sorry to hear about your job, hope you find something else soon.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

The ferry will be £300 without a cabin. Plus fuel to get to where you're going so around £6-700 in total. Double it for a return journey...Just pay one way initially but keep enough for the return just in case.

Sell your car and buy a cheaper one. Then come over for an extended holiday and see if anything comes your way. In the meantime, do what you can online to see what you can get back in the UK and with a bit of luck you'll have had a good summer in Spain, with a job to go back to in the UK. Then, when you're in work in the UK, assuming you kept in touch you can use the contacts you made in Spain to see if you can get fixed up on a permanent basis in Spain.


----------

